# Cannot start hald as dbus could not start

## lsegalla

Salve, nei miei log e durante lo startup si verifica questo errore Cannot start hald as dbus could not start

Adesso io ho fatto delle ricerche e ho visto che quando non si avvia il hal ci sono problemi con le risorse usb e quant'altro.

Io da console la chiavetta riesco a montarla, smontarla, leggerci e farci tutto quel che mi serve per quello quindi non mi pare di aver particolari problemi.

Vorrei capire sto errore, se avete qualche link dove posso documentarmi... e se avete anche qualche consiglio su come sistemare questo problema che vedo (non voglio continuare a sistemarmi gentoo finchè non ho risolto tutte ste piccole cosine, anche se mi pare di essere a buon punto ormai)

quan lot nu triumph do lot nam dep ty gia chan vay cong so nu thoi trang cong so nu do boi nu cao cap do lot nu yem an cao cap cho be chan vay cong so nu chan vay cong so nu chup anh thoi trang gia re

Avete consigli, link, documentazione.........?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Avete consigli, link, documentazione.........?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-config.xml#doc_chap3_sect4

Penso possa bastare  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Eccomi umiliato ancora una volta dalla presenza della guida ma.... in realtà quel passaggio l'ho fatto io!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --ask dbus hal
> 
> # rc-update add dbus default
> ...

 

quan lot triumph do lot nam dung cu tap an cho be ao so mi nu thoi trang cong so do boi nu goi cam do lot nu dep ta so sinh quan ao ban buon quan ao ban buon cho thue trang phuc chup anh

se vuoi lo ripeto di nuovo, ma... son sicuro di averlo fatto!!

non sono così insensibile alle guide    :Laughing: Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

a me è successo con dbus qualche giorno fa, avevo un warning che diceva che dbus non era in esecuzione, in effetti non era dbus l'incriminato ma... il demone powersaved che non partiva e generava il warning. Facendo partire il demone powersaved, l'avviso è sparito.

Cerca di risalire al momento in cui è comparso l'avviso per capire quale può essere la causa di questo avvertimento che credo sia fuorviante!

----------

## Scen

kdebase-kioslaves l'hai compilato con la USE "hal" abilitata,vero?

Se riavvii dbus e hald manualmente, ti spuntano fuori gli stessi errori o le operazioni vengono eseguite con successo?

----------

## lsegalla

Penso che kdebase-kioslaves sia stata compilata quando ho fatto emerge kde o no?

Avevo già la USE HAL abilitata lì....

do ngu nam cao cap shop thoi trang quan ao so sinh vay cong so chan vay cong so nu bo do lot nu quan lot nam dep do nhiet do tam thoi trang cong so nu ao so mi cong so cho thue trang phuc da hoi

Comunque:

- dbus era avviato: l'ho stoppato e restartato senza problemi

- hald invece non era avviato ma l'ho avviato senza problemi mi pareLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Penso che kdebase-kioslaves sia stata compilata quando ho fatto emerge kde o no?
> 
> Avevo già la USE HAL abilitata lì....
> 
> Comunque:
> ...

 

hai dato 

```
rc-update add dbus default  && rc-update add hald default
```

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Per sicurezza posta il risultato di

```

rc-update show

```

Potresti postarci anche l'output PRECISo che ottieni nella sequenza di avvio?

Inoltre dai un'occhiata a questa discussione.

----------

## lsegalla

Allora... i servizi erano già caricati all'avvio nel runlevel di default ma per sicurezza ho eseguito l'istruzione.

Il risultato di RC-UPDATE SHOW è qui sotto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>             bootmisc | boot                          
> 
>              checkfs | boot                          
> ...

 

ao nguc triumph quan chip binh sua cho be vay lien cong so nu ban buon do boi tre em cao cap do lot nu goi cam bao chan cho be ban si quan ao thoi trang ban buon quan ao cac loai trang phuc bieu dien

PS - SCEN cosa intenti per l'output preciso? La stringa esatta dell'errore durante l'avvio è Cannot start hald as dbus could not start , magari vuoi che indichi il log dell'avvio?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Cerdo di aver detto na cazzata mostruosa: dopo l'avvio HALD non è avviato, non so che cosa ho letto ma HALD non è avviato mentre DBUS sì...

Per prima cosa se avvio HAL a manina parte.

Se stoppo entrambi e avvio HALD si tira su anche DBUS (quindi non capisco il messaggio d'errore che dovrebbe significare che il sistema non riesca a tirare su HALD perchè non è su DBUS).

do ngu nam shop quan ao shop do so sinh cho be vest cong so chan vay cong so bo do lot nu cao cap quan lot nam cao cap do nhiet do tam cho be vest cong so nu ao so mi nu trang phuc cuoi dep

Ho letto l'altro thread, non ho trovato informazioni utili mi pare, ora lo rilegog ancora...

Ho fatto anche un emerge -uDN world per vedere se qualcosa riuscivo a sistemare ma è tutto il giorno che se lo sta facendo e non so ancora per quanto continuerà... nel frattempo resto in attesa di qualche altro feedback.....

----------

